# Staying off shore for the night



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

I am curious about the in's and out's of spending the night on the boat out in deep water (either out past the spur or out at the rigs once NOAA opens that area). I read posts where you guys "set up" and then sleep till daylight. I assume your drifting. Do you use a sea anchor to keep the bow into the wind? How do you ensure you don't drift into a dangerous situation? Any tips and tricks for making the stay out there comfortable and safe?


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

At the very least, always have someone on watch.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We frequently do it when swording or fishing the rigs for tuna. Most of the time we deploy a sea anchor/drift sock and just crash in bean bags on the deck. My boat does not have a generator so I carry a small Honda EU2000 to keep my batteries in good shape so that I can run the radar and lights etc... w/o worrying about dead batteries. My radar has a setting where it can come on every few minutes do a couple scans and if something enters my alarm zone it beeps, if not it goes back to sleep for a few more min to conserve power. We almost always designate someone to stand watch but there have been times on dead calm clear nights that we have all crashed and I was not overly worried. Just make sure your batteries are isolated or that you have a generator and plenty of fuel as well as the normal safety equipment, fall and winter months are more dangerous due to hypothermia potential. It is a lot of fun to be out there all night, stars are amazing!


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

To echo others thoughts. Use common sense and don't kill your batteries. I have no problem with everyone going to sleep on the deck of a center console. It's not like you sleep much anyway.


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

MSYellowfin said:


> ... I carry a small Honda EU2000 to keep my batteries in good shape so that I can run the radar and lights etc... w/o worrying about dead batteries. My radar has a setting where it can come on every few minutes do a couple scans and if something enters my alarm zone it beeps, if not it goes back to sleep for a few more min to conserve power.


Good info! Are you using a standard battery charger plugged into your portable generator or do you have some kind of inverter connection directly from the generator to your boat electrical system? I can see that battery consumption would be a big concern...livewell, lights, radar, vhf, etc.

I have gone out at 3a.m. and everyone in the boat has been asleep in bean bags before the first hour is up. One time we were headed out and seas were pretty sporty and everyone was still asleep. On a quiet calm night at drift I can't see anyone that fishes with me able to stay awake out there.

Having the radar stand watch seems like a good option too. I need to read up to see if I have that power up/down cycle feature.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

As to how I keep my batteries in good shape, I do it all, my boat has a built in battery charger so sometimes I just plug it in to the EU2000, my EU also has built in charger so I can jump direct to a battery, also the YF does a good job of isolating batteries so I can only pull of house battery with confidence. When swording and wanting extra light I carry 120V AC floodlights and I run them directly off the EU. I just feel so much safer knowing I can charge a batter if need be! I would hate to be the guy 65 miles offshore with a dead battery!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Let me add how very different and better the Honda EUi series of generators are! Light (47lbs) super quiet and solidly built and small. Easy to take on boat and strap down, noise nothing! no shaking, rattling etc... one gallon of gas will run the thing most if not all night. also has a mode that only runs genset at rate needed which is normally very low so super quiet, most other portable cheaper models run wide open all the time and are very loud. I would not take the 2kw models you see at Lowe's and Home Depot on my boat.


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

It looks like EU2000i is the model you are talking about. I had no idea that something like that was available, has all the features you have mentioned and could come in handy for all types of applications (other than on the boat overnight). They are pretty pricey but isn't everything. I can definately see the value especially 65+ miles offshore at night and on a drift. Sounds like the best tip I have gotten in a long time. I guess I need to put one of these on my xmas list...or better yet buy it for my wife...I see that it will run her little one cup coffee maker!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

look into the yamaha generator, they are just as quiet


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes it's the EU2000i, and you are right they come in handy for so many applications around the house/yard. I find myself using instead of dragging extension cords to trim hedges, vacuum out truck etc... I even bought a second one and pair them to have 4w to run the AC and all acc. in my daughters living quarters horse trailer. I have heard good things about the Yamahas as well.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

when we stay over night at the rigs we 'normally' have a watch unless its super calm then we all catch some Z's but I'm normally so hyped I can't sleep and I fish all night. My opportunities to fish are becoming rare so I try to maximize every moment. We don't use a generator but it sounds like a good idea.


----------

